# DIY trot/canter poles?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

As I stand here in the eternal grocery store line checkout, I was thinking.

Are PVC poles safe to use as ground poles? The man at Home Depot said they'd be fine. I'd worry that they would shatter. I need a set of 4 and I don't feel comfortable asking the BO to buy poles just for me.

If they're not acceptable, what would be? I only saw square poles in the wood section. I imagine I could buy them from an online tack shop for an exhorbitant fee but I'd prefer to keep costs low.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

A lot of people use PVC but I would not recommend it, they do shatter!! Go to the home depot and ask for landscaping timbers! They have 2 rounded and 2 flat sides, thats what I did and they work fine!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The longest fence posts you can find work also, are usually treated and if they have a tip, cut it off.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wandered and only saw square fence posts. I will check into fence posts and landscaping timbers. I probably just missed them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

I used PVC poles and when my mare did step on them they just pushed into the dirt, hasn't shattered once. But if your on hard ground I bet they would.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

All the shows we ever have run at used PVC...,,,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We have had the same PVC pipe for over 10 years, the only time one was ever broken was when one jumped out in front of the Tractor Tire and got run over :lol:


.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We use PVC as well and haven't ever had one break, but I suppose they could. Ours are set out on soft dirt though.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd be using them in the outdoor arena. It's a sand and carpet fiber mix. If it were summertime I'd set them out on the grass but it gets dark too fast for me to get much trail work in on weekdays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

And to add: If I were to look at PVC, is there a particular type that I should look at or avoid?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its also a good idea to get wood because they are heavier and harder to roll. that way you wont have to be getting off and on every time your horse nicks one and they will learn to pick up their feet.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't k is why I bother asking for help in stores.

I went to Home Depot again - forgot to buy ornament hooks and wanted to price poles. I go to the wood section and the two guys there have NO idea what I'm talking about. They don't sell round poles I'm told. They dont know what I mean by landscaping timbers. Ok, whatever. I walk around and what do I find? ROUND POLES. LOL. I also found the oval landscaping timbers. Both are even clearly marked as round posts and landscaping timbers. This weekend I'm going to buy 4 landscaping timbers and paint them white. They are 8 ft. long and $3.97 each. Yay for cheap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> I don't k is why I bother asking for help in stores.
> 
> I went to Home Depot again - forgot to buy ornament hooks and wanted to price poles. I go to the wood section and the two guys there have NO idea what I'm talking about. They don't sell round poles I'm told. They dont know what I mean by landscaping timbers. Ok, whatever. I walk around and what do I find? ROUND POLES. LOL. I also found the oval landscaping timbers. Both are even clearly marked as round posts and landscaping timbers. This weekend I'm going to buy 4 landscaping timbers and paint them white. They are 8 ft. long and $3.97 each. Yay for cheap!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That seems to be the norm for Home Depot. We will drive an extra hour to avoid a Home Depot and go to Lowes...LOL

Glad you found your poles  I was also going to suggest the landscaping timbers over the PVC for the same reason someone else did. If your horse knocks one you are not constantly getting on and off fixing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been making my own ground poles out of landscaping timbers. I buy the irregular ones (slightly warped or damaged) cuz they are cheaper. i bought some white, red, dark blue, and green paint. And painted stripes on them. I use white as a base paint and place a red or whatever color some many inches apart. They come out very nice and super cheap also fun the make. A great project.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

